# First time posting



## shawndakin (Jan 2, 2011)

Here are the first pens of the new year that I have created.  These are also the first pens that I have posted here.  All of the wood came from the campfire pile.  

1.  Top is local elm and bottom is spalted maple.
2.  Am not sure what wood.
3.  Texas pecan.

The last 2 are also the first 1 piece slimlines I have tried.  

Comment welcome.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Shawn;  you may want to make posts like these in Show Off Your Pens forum.  If you are asking for photography critique then you may want to ask specific questions.

Your pens look nice.  I think the darker one on the right looks a little overturned on near the writing end.  The finish on all of them looks good, as far as I can tell. I am a little intrigued by the bottom half of the one on the left.  I don't understand why you mixed the woods on the top and bottom.  I would like to be able to see the wood on the bottom in person to see the contrast between what is apparently the grain and the growth rings.


----------



## shawndakin (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks.  The reason that pen has two contrasting woods is because the top half of spalted maple blew apart(i didnt add enough CA glue during turning) and I had that small piece of elm just sitting there.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Shawn; That red pillow thingie takes away from your pen. It's all I can see!


----------

